# Incorporating a business in Mexico



## sanpellegrino (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello.

I am new to the forum. I'm a US lawyer moving to Mexico soon. I'd like to represent US government employees in Mexico - at the embassy or consulates - on matters of US law (not Mexican law). Does anyone have experience opening a law firm or other business in Mexico? Is it difficult for expats to incorporate a business in Mexico? 

Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sanpellegrino said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am new to the forum. I'm a US lawyer moving to Mexico soon. I'd like to represent US government employees in Mexico - at the embassy or consulates - on matters of US law (not Mexican law). Does anyone have experience opening a law firm or other business in Mexico? Is it difficult for expats to incorporate a business in Mexico?
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome to the forum. I can't answer your question from personal experience. My only reaction is that the pool of potential clients seems a little small. I don't know about the embassy in Mexico City, but the consulate in Guadalajara doesn't have all that many employees. The Consulate in Ciudad Juarez apparently has the largest visa staff in the world, so it might be a source of clients. The other aspect that I would wonder about is how often State Department staff are equipped to deal with their own legal issues since one of the functions of the Consular staff is to help US citizens with problems.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks, Will. I have no doubt the pool of PC's is quite small. It might be a part-time thing for me.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

sanpellegrino said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am new to the forum. I'm a US lawyer moving to Mexico soon. I'd like to represent US government employees in Mexico - at the embassy or consulates - on matters of US law (not Mexican law). Does anyone have experience opening a law firm or other business in Mexico? Is it difficult for expats to incorporate a business in Mexico?
> 
> Thanks.


This link may help.


APEC Legal Services


Unless you hold dual USA/Mexican citizenship you will also need to meet the visa requirements for a USA citizen to work in Mexico.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Jan 3, 2015)

Gracias, michmex.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> Welcome to the forum. I can't answer your question from personal experience. My only reaction is that the pool of potential clients seems a little small. I don't know about the embassy in Mexico City, but the consulate in Guadalajara doesn't have all that many employees. The Consulate in Ciudad Juarez apparently has the largest visa staff in the world, so it might be a source of clients. The other aspect that I would wonder about is how often State Department staff are equipped to deal with their own legal issues since one of the functions of the Consular staff is to help US citizens with problems.


That would be my view, very few prospects. It's been a good while since I've interacted with Embassy employees, but the Americans among them had to live within very strict rules, even how and when they travel within Mexico. And because many have diplomatic immunity, and all can show pretty impressive credentials to any authority figures, I'm pretty sure Embassy lawyers have to handle all of their legal affairs. But only my impressions. If they decide to retire in Mexico, that would be another story.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I would suggest expanding your legal expertise to cover visa applications, K-1, Permanent Resident applications (I-485/I-765) which would greatly increase your business potential. Most lawyers/attorneys/notarios are educated in Mexico laws, but not for legal issues as far as the USA. You would fill a niche that is not available to be filled easily, and since you are licensed to practice law in the US, big bonus. By going this route it would not limit you to embassy cities also.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Could the OP practice legally as a lawyer in Mexico without having taken the Mexican equivalent of US bar exams?


----------



## Rwrobb (Jul 13, 2014)

I knew a Mexican national that was a lawyer in Mexico, He was studying to get his international law degree and finding it quite a challenge. I would imagine a lawyer from the states would have to be well versed in Mexican law to be able to even practice there even if he was handling only U.S. citizens.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I think that in order for the OP to practice in Mexico, he/ she would need:
To speak Spanish
To have a permit to work in Mexico
To have thorough knowledge of Mexican law and the system
Then, and just then, he could be successful in that area


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

You don't necessarily need to form a corporation. Most professional service providers such as lawyers, doctors, accountants, operate as _personas fisicas con actividades profesionales_.

In order to legally practice law you'll be required to provide proof of your training among other things. I believe that is handled by the Secretary of Education, SEP as it is known here.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Cristobal said:


> …In order to legally practice law you'll be required to provide proof of your training among other things. I believe that is handled by the Secretary of Education, SEP as it is known here.


Is that true if you will be practicing US law, rather than Mexican law as the OP indicated?


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

To practice US law in Mexico would have nothing to do with obtaining a law degree in Mexico. Mexico laws are completely different than US laws for one. Second, an attorney places his license number on any motions/complaints/petitions submitted. US does not recognize a license number issued from another country, the attorney must be legally authorized to practice law (bar exam and license issued out of US) to do so.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the responses, everyone.


----------

